# Corn Stoves - 2nd MOST Efficient under GeoThermal



## SoonerBoomer (Nov 26, 2010)

This is great stuff - read it cover to cover.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

I didnt read the pdf...but last yr I had the idea of getting either a corn stove or a pellet stove..since I dont know anyone personally that has either stove I did ask around and managed to meet one person that owns a corn stove..she is displeased with it..saying it only was good for heating one room..I decided not to get either stove on these factors..what the lady told me ..the price is a little high for me..and the fact that there have been 2-3 of them for sale in the tri county paper..Im not saying they are good or bad..I just dont have any first hand knowledge to pass on about their performance..this post is my total knowledge ..or rather lack of ..on them...would love to hear from some ppl who do own them


----------



## HardenedPrepper (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't own one, but don't they need electricity to run the auger to feed the corn or pellets?


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

JMHO, but on a personal level or on a national level, I don't think it's wise to tie your food supply to your energy supply (Can you say ethanol?) . 

Also, corn requires lots of space and energy to grow, and as food shortages expand, I'd expect corn prices to skyrocket.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

HardenedPrepper said:


> Don't own one, but don't they need electricity to run the auger to feed the corn or pellets?


Yes, the auger AND blower, course could go without blower, but defeats purpose.

Had the opportunity to see a couple of pellet stoves in operation, one in a home one at a restaurant. Was very impressed with heat output and cleanliness. The IL Extension service pdf doesn't include wood pellets, but if comparable to corn, has got my attention/interest. :flower:


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

HardenedPrepper said:


> Don't own one, but don't they need electricity to run the auger to feed the corn or pellets?


a good friend of mine's father has a pellet stove heating his house. it heats the living room and nearby kitchen but thats pretty much it. it is plugged into the wall to run the auger AND the blower, but it does not have a chimney so i take it the pellets are clean burning enough to not need one, but thats the only plus i can think of


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

bstickler92 said:


> a good friend of mine's father has a pellet stove heating his house. it heats the living room and nearby kitchen but thats pretty much it. it is plugged into the wall to run the auger AND the blower, but it does not have a chimney so i take it the pellets are clean burning enough to not need one, but thats the only plus i can think of


it heats the living room and nearby kitchen but thats pretty much it.

I hope that's not a bad thing..I have rooms with sheets covering the openings..this house has an open concept design...I don't visit the foyer, living room, dining room, so why heat it?? I'm heating only the hallway, one BR, and the den. (kitchen and breakfast room get heated as I cook)
3 BR doors are closed as is the door leading to the pantry, laundry, and lavatory.

I'm saving energy as well as money.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

JayJay, you don't heat the lavatory, you and I would definitely have issues with that  

The pellet stoves I saw had chimneys. Not a whole lot of smoke from them but am sure necessary. But they are considerably more efficient that wood or coal stoves. And looking on liine, some are made to burn corn, etc. as well as wood pellets.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

vn6869 said:


> JayJay, you don't heat the lavatory, you and I would definitely have issues with that
> 
> The pellet stoves I saw had chimneys. Not a whole lot of smoke from them but am sure necessary. But they are considerably more efficient that wood or coal stoves. And looking on liine, some are made to burn corn, etc. as well as wood pellets.


I have two others, vn6869...you can use one of those...I'd advise you to use mine..not the house one...husband uses it....I'm not even going there!!

And due to financial circumstances beyond my control, I just ordered this..

http://store.colemans.com/cart/mili...0.html?zenid=c8205147a952258ea82f4ccb1b700b2f

Husband's a logger...and we will use for an emergency and run that sucker out the garage window....neighbors should love that, ya think??


----------



## whisperingwinds (Oct 16, 2010)

What was the shipping cost?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a pellet stove insert in my last house.
Heated the whole 1600sq ft with it.
It looks like some corn stoves will also burn wood pellets.
I may have to look into this.
Where would I buy the corn for it and how do I store it?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I have two others, vn6869...you can use one of those...I'd advise you to use mine..not the house one...husband uses it....I'm not even going there!!
> 
> And due to financial circumstances beyond my control, I just ordered this..
> 
> ...


Shipping was $50 and it took me a few days to succumb.:ignore:

The picture is deceiving--it is much larger than I expected--so wtshtf, we can forage for wood and not freeze.....and the neighbors will love that smoke coming from the garage window on the front of the house.


----------

